# Airlesss Sprayer Advice...Graco or Titan



## hellmut

Here's the scenario: I'm a newbie contractor and I'm getting my first sprayer. I'm working with a couple of local stores who supply the parts, service, warranties, etc. I have the choice between a Titan Advantage 400 ($650) or a Graco Ultimate NOVA 395 ($900). I will be mostly running latex through it and plan on getting separate sprayers in the future for various other coatings.

I'm leaning towards the Titan simply because of the cost and service contract but don't mind getting the Graco if the extra $ will be worth in in this case. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## wills fresh coat

hellmut said:


> Here's the scenario: I'm a newbie contractor and I'm getting my first sprayer. I'm working with a couple of local stores who supply the parts, service, warranties, etc. I have the choice between a Titan Advantage 400 ($650) or a Graco Ultimate NOVA 395 ($900). I will be mostly running latex through it and plan on getting separate sprayers in the future for various other coatings.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Titan simply because of the cost and service contract but don't mind getting the Graco if the extra $ will be worth in in this case. Any advice? Thanks!


Titan


----------



## Paradigmzz

Titan 440


----------



## stevesonsiteservices

If you can get some more money go to sherwin williams and buy a titan 440 impact. But make sure you call different sherwin williams and get a better price from each one because there all seperate and have different prices depending on how bad the sales men is hurting. It had been such an amazing machine I spray everything I can with it.


----------



## Goode Painters

titan 440 - but check craigslist ebay or your local ebay first for a good used one!!!!!


----------



## hellmut

*Thanks*

Thank ya kindly...looks like Titan is the winner. I will definitely shop around..


----------



## lmvp17

Titan 440 for around the same price or less of that Graco.


----------



## Bagit

Get a Graco Ultra Max 490. I'm a long time user of Graco's spraying equipment. Put the right gun (Silver Plus Gun) on there and your in business.:thumbsup:


----------



## RaleighPainter

Don't get that Titan 400, make sure it's the 440 or better..


----------



## Masterpiece

I bought an advantage 400 as a cheap backup sprayer for multihousing use but the next rig I believe will have digital pressure control. 

But the advantage 400 replaced the Spraytech 2155 for the most part and I still have one of those that's been used for 4 years, 5 days a week just about pumping 8-12 gallons a day without a repack yet! I just keep it cleaned out and use TSL regularly. 

I just want to know exactly what pressure I'm running so that's why I want something w/pressure display.

The 390/395 felt awkward for me (lefty) to carry for some reason, otherwise I would've bought one and still may for a change of pace this year...

Jeremy


----------



## Jtpaintalot

I have 3 gracos and 2 titans and my titans breakdown way more and are high maintenance the graco sprayers have better parts inside too. Pay the extra bucks! It will save in long run!


----------



## straight_lines

Airlessco FTW!


----------



## robladd

straight_lines said:


> Airlessco FTW!


Tommy can you tell us what FTW you are referring to. I have an Airleesco and I want to use the same FTW you are. Lol


----------



## straight_lines

robladd said:


> Tommy can you tell us what FTW you are referring to. I have an Airleesco and I want to use the same FTW you are. Lol


Its internet slang. :thumbsup:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftw


----------



## Workaholic

I would spend a 100 more and get this older model. http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html


----------



## NCPaint1

straight_lines said:


> Airlessco FTW!


Second that. Airlessco is just better all around.


----------



## Finn

SW are sellin the Titan 440 for US$ $850.00, I'm still not decided yet on either graco or Titan 440


----------



## Finn

Workaholic said:


> I would spend a 100 more and get this older model. http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html


That's almost $100 less than SW, cheers for that mate!


----------



## b2dap1

Graco or Titan...same old ?. Titan 440 is the industry work horse in my world.


----------



## robladd

NCPaint1 said:


> Second that. Airlessco is just better all around.


I have used both 395 & 440 pumps and anyone looking for a small compact .54 gpm electric sprayer should also consider the Airlessco.

I can tell you this by far the Airlessco is the 
superior unit. Home Depot, hate them or love them rent the Airlessco 500 series.

That alone proves the dependablity of these sprayers. I have owned mine for 17 years and is still running strong.

My 2nd choice would be the Graco in my experience I believe the pump and packings are by far better than Titans.

Final answer: Airlessco, Graco, Titan
We know Titan can screw up the Speeflo but the jury is still out if Graco will not mess with the Airlessco.


----------



## Workaholic

Finn said:


> That's almost $100 less than SW, cheers for that mate!


No problem I have ordered from them before and they ship free and fast and have good customer service. 



robladd said:


> We know Titan can screw up the Speeflo but the jury is still out if Graco will not mess with the Airlessco.


My guess is that they will.


----------



## pine.rodgers

I used to use Titan but their customer service started driving me crazy. Anytime we had to call their tech support line, we were always placed on hold for 15+ minutes. 
Thats one of the main reasons why I switched to a Graco 695. Not only do I rarely have issues with the pumps, I can usually get an answer to my question within a couple of minutes - plus their parts are just easier to come by at the local paint stores. The 660 was a good pump, but at this point, I dont think I would ever switch away from a Graco.


----------



## dyneser

Speaking of Home Depot rental. has anyone here ever bought 1 of their rentals? My local store is selling 3 of them (airlessco) for $600 apiece. They look in fairly decent shape & im sure very well maintained. I believe they are twice that amount new. So what im really trying to say is that im seriously thinking about buying 1 & was wondering is that to much $$$ for a used rig?? This would be my 1st rig of my own!


----------



## Scotiadawg

dyneser said:


> Speaking of Home Depot rental. has anyone here ever bought 1 of their rentals? My local store is selling 3 of them (airlessco) for $600 apiece. They look in fairly decent shape & im sure very well maintained. I believe they are twice that amount new. So what im really trying to say is that im seriously thinking about buying 1 & was wondering is that to much $$$ for a used rig?? This would be my 1st rig of my own!


you could rent it for a day and try it out, maybe have it checked out by someone familiar with it :yes:


----------



## robladd

My Airlessco runs like the day I bought it.
Bottom Line these pumps kick a$$!


----------



## dyneser

Yeah i would like to do that IF i had something to spray at the moment! The sales told told to me act fast because they sell fast, maybe he was jut giveing me the hard sell? I heard they are a beast of a machine alright.


----------



## Scotiadawg

dyneser said:


> Yeah i would like to do that IF i had something to spray at the moment! The sales told told to me act fast because they sell fast, maybe he was jut giveing me the hard sell? I heard they are a beast of a machine alright.


you're not goin to say you can't find_ something_ to paint, just to try it out ?????:blink:


----------



## Softy

dyneser said:


> Speaking of Home Depot rental. has anyone here ever bought 1 of their rentals? My local store is selling 3 of them (airlessco) for $600 apiece. They look in fairly decent shape & im sure very well maintained. I believe they are twice that amount new. So what im really trying to say is that im seriously thinking about buying 1 & was wondering is that to much $$$ for a used rig?? This would be my 1st rig of my own!


You won't regret buying airlessco. I was a diehard graco but now I'm an airlessco for life.


----------

